# New Cooler for my 9800GT! Pics!



## Calibretto

I got my cooler for my 9800GT and decided to share my all exciting installation process for it.

EDIT: Added inside pics!

In the box:





Here's what my card looked like originally:





After taking off the original heatsink:





Removing the old thermal grease to reveal a nice shiny GPU:





Installing the RAM heatsinks:





All done!!!!





It came with a fan controller so I decided to mount it on the front of my case:





Final Product!!!


----------



## lovely?

how about a pic or two of the inside of the case with the card installed now?


----------



## Calibretto

lovely? said:


> how about a pic or two of the inside of the case with the card installed now?



That's coming...I have to let the card sit for 24 hours that way the RAM heatsinks can set in....


----------



## Jerrick

I had no clue that was a blue led fan. I got the same model and it will get here Wednesday. Its going to match my Zalman 9700hsf.

Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Your card looks almost identical to my 8800GT 


Cooler looks great!


----------



## Calibretto

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Your card looks almost identical to my 8800GT



It pretty much is the 8800GT. The 8800GT and 9800GT are identical in performance....


----------



## Calibretto

Added a pic that was requested!


----------



## Droogie

How are the temps now?


----------



## ETSA

I have that same cooler for my 4850, great cooling.


----------



## Calibretto

47C on idle, 58C on load.


----------



## Tuffie

Nice dude, looks sexy (I couldn't say hot )


----------



## Kornowski

Does that mean you'll be OC'ing it?


Looks great!


----------



## Calibretto

I might OC it only a little just for a 3DMark test.


----------



## Kornowski

Sounds good!


----------



## mep916

Those Zalman coolers are sick...


----------



## FBL

A poster posted..........

"Your card looks almost identical to my 8800GT "

Both the 9800GT and 8800GT are the same cards 

I read in all reviews, all said they just same cards renamed as a 9800GT
9800GT 65nm version are the very same as the 8800GT 65nm. 

Only differnce is when they run out of 65nm they go to 55nm die.
Maybe some software upgrades but no hardware changes than die.

After reading reviews of 260GTX or 280GTX
For 400-600 and they dont blow away either 8800GT or 9800GT at res most play at for the money.

Polls say avg gamerS has 22in lcds and the 3 most use res are.
12by10
16by10
16by12

and at these res all the cards are very close

I also feel passed 16by12 not as smooth fast more lag in fight online and more slow down in gun fight. I even have a powerfull pc I feel.

I have a 24in monitor 
1x 9800GT nice oc 600@660 GPU 900@965 X 2 mem 1.565 Shader
Intel QuadCore Q9450 2.666 STOCK
6GB PC6400 STOCK
SATA2 500GB STOCK
I can run most newest FPS 12by10 max detail 16by12 high details

Also in nvidia has a game setup in card software and it forced games to run at hard settings.
2x8800 or 9800GT will be best way to go less money and dam good.


----------



## Calibretto

FBL said:


> Both the 9800GT and 8800GT are the same cards


I mentioned that already


----------



## bullzi

Looks great! I'll be doing something similar with my 4870 here in a bit.


----------



## kal2509

is that hard to do? cuz that looks awesome


----------



## bubblescivic

nice


----------



## Intel_man

FBL said:


> A poster posted..........
> 
> "Your card looks almost identical to my 8800GT "
> 
> *Both the 9800GT and 8800GT are the same cards *
> 
> I read in all reviews, all said they just same cards renamed as a 9800GT
> 9800GT 65nm version are the very same as the 8800GT 65nm.
> 
> Only differnce is when they run out of 65nm they go to 55nm die.
> Maybe some software upgrades but no hardware changes than die.
> 
> After reading reviews of 260GTX or 280GTX
> For 400-600 and they dont blow away either 8800GT or 9800GT at res most play at for the money.
> 
> Polls say avg gamerS has 22in lcds and the 3 most use res are.
> 12by10
> 16by10
> 16by12
> 
> and at these res all the cards are very close
> 
> I also feel passed 16by12 not as smooth fast more lag in fight online and more slow down in gun fight. I even have a powerfull pc I feel.
> 
> I have a 24in monitor
> 1x 9800GT nice oc 600@660 GPU 900@965 X 2 mem 1.565 Shader
> Intel QuadCore Q9450 2.666 STOCK
> 6GB PC6400 STOCK
> SATA2 500GB STOCK
> I can run most newest FPS 12by10 max detail 16by12 high details
> 
> Also in nvidia has a game setup in card software and it forced games to run at hard settings.
> 2x8800 or 9800GT will be best way to go less money and dam good.



Except for the fact that he can go Hybrid SLi with the 9 series.


----------



## Jerrick

bullzi said:


> Looks great! I'll be doing something similar with my 4870 here in a bit.


 
Same here. I got my fan in today, so ill be taking my card out in about 10mins.


----------



## Calibretto

kal2509 said:


> is that hard to do? cuz that looks awesome



Not really...It's pretty much like replacing the CPU HSF...


----------



## bullzi

Jerrick said:


> Same here. I got my fan in today, so ill be taking my card out in about 10mins.



Let me know what kind of fan you purchased, and I'll likely do the same if you like the result.


----------



## Jerrick

bullzi said:


> Let me know what kind of fan you purchased, and I'll likely do the same if you like the result.


 
Zalman vf1000.

I have pictures up in the computer case/cooling area.


----------

